# How does 4WD AUTO works in the 2006 XTrail



## apomah_007 (Dec 3, 2008)

My Questions is when does it come on, at what tempreture if any and how do i know all 4 wheels are engageing compared to 2. What is the max speed to drive on 4wd lock also?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

The 4wd is not Temperature dependent. It takes reading from various sensors - speed, acceleration, "G", wheel slippage etc to determin how much torque is applied through the rear electronic clutch and thereforeto the rear wheels.
To check if it works - try putting the car on a grassy field and trying to drive with and without auto 4wd.


----------



## apomah_007 (Dec 3, 2008)

what do you mean by "G", and i was told wit the xtrail we should go above a a certian speed on 4wd-auto and 4wd-lock. is it true


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

g-force (also G-force, g-load) is a measurement of an object's acceleration expressed in gs. It is proportional to the reaction force that an object experiences as a result of this acceleration—or, more correctly, as a result of the net effect of this acceleration and the acceleration imparted by natural gravity. G-force is not, however, an absolute measurement of force and the term is considered a misnomer by some.

The g (pronounced /ˈdʒiː/) is a non-SI unit equal to the nominal acceleration of gravity on Earth at sea level (standard gravity), which is defined as 9.80665 m/s2 (32.174 ft/s2). The symbol g is properly written both lowercase and italic to distinguish it from the symbol G, the gravitational constant and g, the symbol for gram, a unit of mass, which is not italicized.

The unit g is sometimes written as "gee", and g-forces are informally referred to as "gees" (as in expressions such as "pulling ten gees")


I assume that by "i was told wit the xtrail we should go above a a certian speed on 4wd-auto and 4wd-lock", you actually mean "i was told wit the xtrail we should NOT go above a a certian speed on 4wd-auto and 4wd-lock".

The whole purpose of 4wd is to give traction on slippery and unsecure ground, and by default you should not be going fast. Anyone who wants to do 80 on ice and mud is either suicidal or just plain dumb. I am not sure of the quoted figures by Nissan, but I would suggest that 20mph (30KPH) is more than fast enough. Apart from that, if you use it in fixed 4WD, on non-slippery surfaces (Ie Tarmac) you are likely to screw your complete drive train. Not a good idea.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I have seen somewhere the max speed you should go with the 'lock' mode on is 15-20mph, but saying that the owner of my local stealers took it out with me once to try and simulate what causes a fault and on smooth tarmac roads went over 40, when i questioned this, he said it wasn't a problema nd would act like a 4x4 that is in constant lock.

Saying that, like the mad hat man said, the lock is there for difficult conditions and if u can be going any faster than 20 with it on, even if it doesn't cause a problem, there is no benefit, you are just wasting fuel and putting extra wear on other componets-tyres at least for a start


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> when i questioned this, he said it wasn't a problem and would act like a 4x4 that is in constant lock.



I dont know of any 4x4's that are in "constant lock" - some landrovers have permanent 4WD, but the front and rear driveshafts are not "locked" together. They have a seperate diflock to do that - and if you run it for long in that condition, you risk screwing the drive train completely .


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

sorry i meant permanent 4x4, the 'illness' means my brain doesn't work!

i really have no idea regarding the mechanics of it, can just say what i have been told, but tbh, i don't use that stealers anymore, so it shows that the bond of trust has been warn down. I think its a really a question of common sense, there are few occasions when you need the lock on, and whilst travelling at speed is not one.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but my question is related to the 4WD in a 2006 as well. My understanding of the 4WD in an X-Trail is this;

2WD = Front wheel drive only.
AUTO = 4WD only when the X-Trail sensors deems it necessary.
LOCK = Constant 4WD

Question 1) Is this not correct?

Question 2) I leave my X-Trail in AUTO mode 90% of the time and the green 4WD dashlight never turns off. Is this normal?

Question 3) In my old Jeep I would often switch to 4WD HI and do 80 KPH through the snow. 80 KPH was the manufacturer specification. Are you telling me it is not recommended to drive faster than 40KPH using AUTO/LOCK?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yes
yes
yes - why would you want to? see post #4:jawdrop::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mad Hat Man are you telling me you have never driven your X-Trail in AUTO over 40KPH? I find that very hard to believe.

So is LOCK like 4WD LO? With my old Jeep 40KPH in LO really rev'd the crap out of the engine. It was meant for high torque stuff, like pulling boats out of water or heavy 4x4'ing (which I did very often - seriously).

As far as AUTO goes, there is no speed restriction. I should be able to pin the speedometer out, not that I would.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Vista1795 said:


> Mad Hat Man are you telling me you have never driven your X-Trail in AUTO over 40KPH? I find that very hard to believe. I rarely use auto on tarmac, except in exceptional conditions.
> So is LOCK like 4WD LO? With my old Jeep 40KPH in LO really rev'd the crap out of the engine. It was meant for high torque stuff, like pulling boats out of water or heavy 4x4'ing (which I did very often - seriously).NO - LOCK just locks the ellectronic diff, so that yu are applying power to all 4 wheels. - there are NO hi and lo ratios on a X-T.
> As far as AUTO goes, there is no speed restriction. I should be able to pin the speedometer out, not that I would. Thats because it only operates when necessary (wheel slip) and yu are unlikely to get wheel slip at 100KPH and the max cut-in speed may be electronically governed.


Now I may well be wrong, but I always consider 4wd is for use on suspect road surfaces and I still maintain anyone driving on gravel, mud or sand at high speeds in an X-T has a death wish.

I have now had more time to consult the Nissan manual and I show certain passages....

firstly the basic design of the 4wd system. Note fully electronically controlled.









Next the electronic control - note input from many sensors.

























Auto mode









Lock mode









As can be seen, the Nissan system is fairly fool proof. 
If the system is left in Auto mode, it will not enable drive to the rear wheels unless neccessary.
If the system is left in LOCK mode, it will revert to Auto mode over a certain speed and again, will not enable drive to the rear unless necessary.
At least it is now confirmed that by leaving it in AUTO or LOCK, it will not wind up the transmission as it just wont be enabled.

To repeat my point 4WD on tarmac'd roads is unnecessary and, reading the manual if the car is left in AUTO or LOCK, unlikely to have any effect. Please remember this isnt an Audi Quattro or Golf R32 we are talking about here - its a brick on wheels. 
The car is not designed to perform in an African Rally - It is designed as a "Chelsea tractor" with occasional light off roading. If you want to go tree felling in Siberia, you wouldnt want an X-T - more a minimog. Albeit that the X-T isnt a bad little off roader how many armed forces use one as their "go anywhere" vehicle.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow! Awesome post Mad Hat. A ton of information in there. Much appreciated. I think I will email Nissan for more details. I find the description of LOCK a little vague. "If the vehicle speed increases". Does this mean if I'm in LOCK and I increase my speed from 15KPH to 16KPH LOCK disengages? It is probably more like 20KPH to 30KPH, but it would be nice to have a number.

It is nice to know the system is fool proof. I didn't want to be worried about switching to AUTO and ending up on LOCK because my mitts were too bulky to tell the difference.

I agree with all your points about the X-Trail's 4WD capabilities except for one. The X-Trail is more like driving a refridgerator on wheels. My old Jeep was definitely the brick.

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Vista1795 said:


> I find the description of LOCK a little vague. "If the vehicle speed increases". Does this mean if I'm in LOCK and I increase my speed from 15KPH to 16KPH LOCK disengages? It is probably more like 20KPH to 30KPH, but it would be nice to have a number. I dont think it matters - what it states is that the system will change automatically from LOCK to AUTO when the sensors decide that it is unnecessary to have a locked system, but will return to LOCK when the speed is slow enough for it to be safe to do so. As it is sensor dependant, maybe the changeover speed depends on several factors and isnt fixed?
> It is nice to know the system is fool proof. I didn't want to be worried about switching to AUTO and ending up on LOCK because my mitts were too bulky to tell the difference. It doesnt seem to matter - as you speed up, the system will automatically change from LOCK to AUTO for you.
> I agree with all your points about the X-Trail's 4WD capabilities except for one. The X-Trail is more like driving a refridgerator on wheels. My old Jeep was definitely the brick. - NO - a refrigerator is driving a Land rover Series 3 with no heater, carpets?? in the winter.



The X_T aint a refridgerator - the air con on mine works fine


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Vista1795 said:


> Wow! Awesome post Mad Hat. A ton of information in there. Much appreciated. I think I will email Nissan for more details. I find the description of LOCK a little vague. "If the vehicle speed increases". Does this mean if I'm in LOCK and I increase my speed from 15KPH to 16KPH LOCK disengages? It is probably more like 20KPH to 30KPH, but it would be nice to have a number.
> 
> It is nice to know the system is fool proof. I didn't want to be worried about switching to AUTO and ending up on LOCK because my mitts were too bulky to tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Hi there,i ve tried to switch from AUTO to 4WD in speeds above 80km/h on snowy roads and barely saw a difference the huge difference was when i switched from 4WD to 2WD again at speeds over 80km/h the reaction was like driving a normal car.The front of the x-t going from left to right made me put back to 4WD,much stable .I drive in remote roads where the snow plow doesn t go often and when my wife is not confident with road conditions she puts on 4WD at speeds over 100km/h with the engine cruising in overdrive.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Doing 60KPH+ in 4WD must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Vista1795 said:


> Doing 60KPH+ in 4WD must be a Canadian thing.


Our Ski Team was often referred to as "The Crazy Canucks" 

I'm no expert on this subject but will offer some thoughts from my own experience....

2WD is self-explanatory (and it is the front 2).

4WD "AUTO" is till 2WD (front only) UNTIL the sensors detect some slippage - - then power is transferred in a proportional way between both the front & rear wheels.....

Once the slippage has been overcome it reverts to 2WD (front) even though the button is in the 4WD AUTO position.

With it in 4WD "AUTO" mode, you can effectively drive any speed you want (or is legal) because only the front wheels are active UNTIL there is slippage.

In 4WD "LOCK" both front and rear wheels are engaged. The intention (as I understand it) is to give that extra "grip" to get you out of a mud-hole - snow-bank, etc. etc.

4WD "LOCK" is NOT INTENDED for any significant driving. It's just to get you "unstuck" or enable you to traverse an area at a limited (slower) speed.

As I further understand it, there is a "fail-safe" design built in (to protect various components) that "disengages" the 4WD "LOCK" at 50 kph or above.

It then reverts to "AUTO" mode.

In the winter months, I have mine in "AUTO" most of the time and when on the highway do speeds between 90 & 120 kph, depending on road conditions.

Don't know if this brings clarity or more confusion  but thought I'd give it a go.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Vista1795 said:


> Doing 60KPH+ in 4WD must be a Canadian thing.


I love going out on a snow storm with my x-t,i do 30000 km per year with it .Not just around Montreal but to Ottawa too and avoiding the highway,country roads are much fun


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

As far east points out - this is correct and how I was told when I got my bonavista.

lock to get u out of the heavy stuff (lots of snow/mud) and auto for most everyday winter driving. We turn it it 2 during the summer and only auto during a freak rainstorm.

its not like a low/high range thing as in a real 4x4.

I'm in montreal and with proper winter tires, I haven't been stuck once!

She just loves the white stuff....ice though, thats another story!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

It appears that driving in Canada and the UK are subtly different


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> It appears that driving in Canada and the UK are subtly different


Among other things - - one of us is driving on the right side of the road


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

well, it snowing here again, so you'd best get advice from fellow Canadians cause I don't think the Euros and Brits can help us! Their winters are like our springs! 

They don't really have a winter!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

how dare ya :lame:

we had a heavy frost last night, in places:woowoo::fluffy:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> It appears that driving in Canada and the UK are subtly different





The Mad Hat Man said:


> .....
> we had a heavy frost last night, in places:woowoo::fluffy:


You mean like this:   


http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=07542D6DD1DF6C47

(...it is my first attempt at making a video...)


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool video ValBoo. I like the exhaust note.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Video & Versa*



ValBoo said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> 
> http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=07542D6DD1DF6C47
> ...


Great job on the video for the first attempt - camera was a tad low inside the X-T...

Video certainly shows a mild frost by Canadian standards but you guys seem to already have gotten your share..

Couldn't help but notice the Versa in the driveway while the X-T was enjoying the indoors...no doubt you had it there for the wife to drive without having to clean it off 

Cheers & a *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL *= Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice video Mark, I was worried when I heard the sound of the door opening at the start of the video, thought it was your driver's side door and needed lubrication big time. hahahaha  I also liked seeing the exy slide a bit and you seem to be in total control, but the most interesting part was seeing the car reverse by itself from the garage with no driver. hahahahaha  (cool effect indeed where your hands can't be seen) 

Poor little Versa is buried under that snow, my wife would have killed me or asked me to clean her Versa had I left it like that LOL


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

First two winters with my x-t i used to do some drifting by pulling the handbrake to do a 180 degre turn to enter my driveway,but learned later that handbrake it s not made to brake while running ,just parking brake (sad) now i use only gas and steering. Nice vid


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys, just bought a used 2005. We have a bit fair bit of snow I tried to go up a hill in auto and stopped with one front and one rear wheel spinning. I then but it into lock and the light came on but it made not difference at all. Is there, is there a sensor or module I should be aware of? (please note I was not doing 60k ;-)).

thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

pwp said:


> Hi guys, just bought a used 2005. We have a bit fair bit of snow I tried to go up a hill in auto and stopped with one front and one rear wheel spinning. I then but it into lock and the light came on but it made not difference at all. Is there, is there a sensor or module I should be aware of? (please note I was not doing 60k ;-)).
> 
> thanks



When you drive on "auto mode" you re driving in a 2wd.The wheel spinning will engage the 4wd mode.What i saw on the internet about this system is that the xt is equiped with an electromagnenic clutch that engages when the speed of the front wheels varies from the back wheels.What i ve red in the manual is that even in 4wd lock after a while the system turns it back to 2wd(auto mode) When it sees equal speed on each wheel.
I ve found this article that says pretty much the same thing 
Nissan X-TRAIL


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for the reply and the info. I do think something is not quite right, I pulled the front end up to a 2' snowbank and in "lock" it won't even attempt to climb it. Again only 2 wheels spin. There is no way that this would pull me out of any trouble. Is there anything I should check or should I take it in to have someone look at it. Hate to spend the money on an option I may never use.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

otomodo said:


> When you drive on "auto mode" you re driving in a 2wd.The wheel spinning will engage the 4wd mode.What i saw on the internet about this system is that the xt is equiped with an electromagnenic clutch that engages when the speed of the front wheels varies from the back wheels.What i ve red in the manual is that even in 4wd lock after a while the system turns it back to 2wd(auto mode) When it sees equal speed on each wheel.
> I ve found this article that says pretty much the same thing
> Nissan X-TRAIL


Yu read post #11 then?


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2009)

yep, I did, thanks. good information. In auto mode the system works great. My "lock" test was at idle speed and even with my foot off the gas, only 2 wheels are engaged, never 50/50. Sounds like a trip to the dealer.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a sneaky suspicion that you don't understand how 4wd actually works. It doesnt LOCK all 4 wheels - it LOCKS the front and rear axles together - this enables the engine to DRIVE all four wheels, but as there are diffs in both the front and rear wheels, this allows for differential drive (hence the name) across an axle - ie one wheel can turn faster/slower than the other (this enables the car to go around corners). Unfortunately unless you have "diff lockers" such as made by ARB (are they available for the X-T), this will also enable one wheel on each axle to spin, removing drive from the other wheel on the same axle. The idea behind 4WD is that it is unlikely that 2 wheels (one on each axle) will be spinning and you will, most likely still have drive on 3 wheels if one spins.
Unfortunately not in your case, which gives you no drive.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

pwp said:


> thanks for the reply and the info. I do think something is not quite right, I pulled the front end up to a 2' snowbank and in "lock" it won't even attempt to climb it. Again only 2 wheels spin. There is no way that this would pull me out of any trouble. Is there anything I should check or should I take it in to have someone look at it. Hate to spend the money on an option I may never use.


My wife did the same thing as you today;2' snowbank she stopped just before the snowbank and then pressed the gas.Only the left front wheel and the right rear wheel were spinning  she backed up 2 inches and gas again,it went trough with no trouble.:fluffy:


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2009)

Great, thanks guy's. Gives me my confidence back. I had a Trooper before and I am doing my best not to compare the two. I like this little truck, I bought the x-trail for my wife but not sure if or when I will be giving up on the test ride.


----------



## abezanson (Feb 20, 2009)

When we bought our 05 X Trail last year. It had all seasons and performance in snow was dismal. Then we installed the Good Year Nordics for winter driving. Now the X-Trail impresses me in how much snow it will push/dig through for a light SUV.

We use 'auto' for around town in light snow, icy conditions for the added traction and 'lock' for the heavier and deeper snow...usually when playing around or digging through deeper snow.


----------



## GOT SE-R (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the 06.5' and My owners manual states that if you leave it in 4WD lock once a constant speed is maintained it will automatically switch to Auto. So I dunno....


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

The X-T is an exceptional vehicle in snow - with good winter tires. I've travelled for hours in snowstorms with AUTO engaged, and the difference between AUTO and 2WD is definitely noticeable when climbing a steep, snow-covered driveway, for example. Basically, whenever there are patches of road that are not clear, I engage AUTO, even if I'm doing 100kph+. No issues, and I'm not aware of any warnings to the contrary.

I think I've used the LOCK setting once or twice - only when parking in questionable locations. I'm aware that LOCK will automatically disengage at 40 or 50 kph, but if I'm going that fast, I revert to AUTO.


----------

